# Hinge search



## DavidRa (2 Jan 2023)

I have been asked to make a foldaway extension , in wood, to fit under the 15cm overhang on a marble topped kitchen island. The extension will be 45cm wide and will fold vertically under the overhang. When horizontal it will extend the worktop by 30cm.
I know I can make it such that the extension when horizontal is flush to the underside of the marble top but is there a “lift up” hinge which will make the extension flush with the top of the marble island. Just to be clear the extension will move 90 degrees from vertical to horizontal . The hinge cannot be screwed directly into the underside of the marble but can be screwed into the wooden base unit.

Any help would be appreciated 

Thanks

Regards

David Rankin
m. 07771 956711

Sent whilst on the move


----------



## clogs (2 Jan 2023)

provided the top is not 50mm thick "read v heavy" I would undercut the marble like fitting a hinge to a door.... and use an epoxy glue.....
best find a hinge with large /long wings....a normal butt hinge won't do.....best use st/steel as brass will stain the marble green....
epoxy will be stronger than the stone...
marble is easy to work.......even with a Dremel.....


----------

